# Furminator vs Furbuster vs Shed Ender



## Lovemytessapoo

Hi. I have a schipperke that sheds long black hairs. I wanted to get one of these shedding tools but with the big price difference was wondering if the low end tool is as good. The Furbuster is available at my local Walmart for $21. They sell the refill blades too. The Shed Ender runs around $12-20 depending on the sale I find and Walgreens, Linens n things or Bed Bath and Beyond. The Furminator, we all know cost quite a bit and is available at Petco locally or I can buy online. Have any of you bought the lower costing models and had good luck with them?? Thanks.


----------



## Purplex15

honestly, all of them are worthless in my opinion. 

people swear by thess tools, even pros, and i dont know why. they are 40 blades with a handle, thats it. undercoat rakes do a much more effeciant job than a furminator. also, you cant do nearly as much brushing with these tools b/c they are so harsh on the coat and skin. true, this can happen with any brush, but it happens a lot quicker with the furminators. 

im sure there will be many who post back and say that they love the furminator, so who to believe is your decision. but i believe it will be watse of your money no matter which one you get.


----------



## Squeeker

The furminator worked wonders on my parent's brittany/aussie cross! 

I can't comment on the other two, though, as I have never used them.


----------



## HuskyLuv

I don't have any experience with the "Shed Ender" so I won't comment on that. But I have compared the Furminator and Furbuster. I have a husky by the way. I ended up getting the Furbuster for myself (well it's really for my dog!) b/c like you've found, they cost a lot less and do a very good job. 

Personally I don't see a difference between the Furminator and Furbuster (aside from price really) but I'm not a professional groomer or handler...I'm just a pet parent looking for a good grooming tool. At the end of the day they both get me the same results in about the same amount of time. Most hard core people will tell you to go with the Furminator, I went with the Furbuster and don't regret it one bit. Just sharing my experience for what it's worth.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I bought the sheddender and Mort's hair was too long to do much good. I do have the furminator and is great...when I remember to use...bad parent! If the furbuster is similar to the furminator (other than the price) go with the cheaper one!


----------



## Pasofino

I have both (Shed Ender and FURminator) and because the Shed Ender did not work, I was asked to try the FURminator and review it.

I swear by it...for horses as well as dogs.

I have never seen anything work as well. It is especially good for thick coated dogs or dogs that have a thick undercoat.

I used the Shed Ender , then a comb, THEN a brush on 2 of my dogs to make sure I had gotten as much hair off the terrier/lab mix and my chow....

Then I used the FURminator on them and it took off close to a grocery bag full of hair from both after I thought it was as clean as possible.

Yup, the FURminator rocks! I do not work for the company nor do I get anything for saying good things about it, I just truly and honestly think it is an awesome product...well worth the money.

I have both the horse size and the dog size. I have had them for 2 seasons and have no clue how I managed before.

It is amazing in the spring to use it to de-shed the horses...


----------



## Lonewolfblue

I haven't tried the other 2, but I have the Furminator and it works very well on my ACD. She's shedding right now, and I took off about 2 dogs worth last night, and she definitely feels much cooler now, lol. She was overheating in the hot weather, and would stay inside in the AC, but now she comes out to play ball with me and Nell. I'm very happy with it and won't waste my money on anything else, don't need to start a collection, lol. If you buy one and it works, stick to it, whether it's a Furminator or one of the others.


----------



## MonicaBH

I bought a FURminator about 2.5 years ago at a veterinary conference in Denver. I have loved it ever since. I recommend it, for sure.

I try and use it twice a month or so on the dogs (or whenever I remember ). I just did my GSD a few hours ago, and there is so much hair in my front yard now!


----------



## greatgrooming1

as a 25 year groomer, let me let you in on a little groomer secret. What you are doing is called carding and it's been around way before any of the tools you mentioned have come along. If you'd like a cheaper alternative that also works as well or better than any of those try a # 40 clipper blade. I realize you are probably thinking right now "Shave my dog?" no no no. You can buy these anywhere like online auction places for example for anywhere between 8 and 15 bucks. What you want to do is take the blade assembly completely apart and just use the whole top piece that has the numbers written on it. It doesn't have a handle but no handle is worth 30 bucks to me and this piece can be resharpened many times on any flat sharpening stone. (ask hubby or hardware store about one of those) One more trick to get out the most hair is bathing, warm water will loosen coat, you will notice that for several days after giving a bath. Only card on a dry coat, do not card wet. Hope this helps.


----------



## HuskyLuv

Using the blade which is the same thing as the blade in the Furminator, Furbuster, etc isn't that big a secret. I've seen it posted many times. However I personally wouldn't use the blade alone any more than I would eat my dinner with a fork that didn't have a handle. It's just plan easier which is what is being capitalized on as you are very well aware of.

You can also buy just the replacement blade for the Furminator, Furbuster, etc for around the same price you stated also for just the blade itself exclusive of the Furminator/Furbuster name. At approximately $10 for the blade and only $26 for a complete Furminator/Furbuster, I'd be more than happy to pay the $16 for a handle if it makes my life that much easier.

Good info and thanks for posting it for those who haven't heard it before.


----------



## ELmostl

how well do these work on coarse haired breeds...my terrier mix is somewhat wirehaired..but he sheds little white hairs all over the place..

would it work?


----------



## Criosphynx

ELmostl said:


> how well do these work on coarse haired breeds...my terrier mix is somewhat wirehaired..but he sheds little white hairs all over the place..
> 
> would it work?


I have a terrier mix, the hair is a _little_ coarse, probably not the same exactly as yours, but i'd brush and brush to no avail. I finally spent the $50 on the furminator and lets just say i was impressed.


----------



## ELmostl

thanks..thats what i do now..i brush and get little bits of hair out..but then he shakes nd its like FLOOF..cloud of fur..hehe


----------



## Criosphynx

ELmostl said:


> thanks..thats what i do now..i brush and get little bits of hair out..*but then he shakes nd its like FLOOF..cloud of fur..hehe*


how cute.

I must admit its absolutely useless on my pomeranian tho. It snaggs the hair and pulls, no matter how lightly or soft i brush, so i can't even use it on her.


----------



## AmyLouise

I purchased a Furminator earlier this year to try on my cat. It worked beautifully!

She is a short-haired calico, but has a thick coat. She shed a lot last spring/summer and I couldn't keep up with it. This spring/summer we combed her regularly...and no hair balls. The Furminator works great.

I plan to use it on my collie. We are going to get him 8-10-08...

Will let you know how it works on his coat.


----------



## Patt

I have the Furminator for the dogs and cats and it works very well.

I also have the large Furminator for the Mini Donkey's it did a great job of shedding their winter coat.


----------



## bdeitrick

For those of you that might be interested, drugstore.com has the Furminator on sale for $25. It's a great deal. I would totally buy it except my dog (thankfully) doesn't shed. 

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=181072&catid=72109


----------



## maryannims

I recently bought a Furminator....wish I'd had one 10 years ago, it's great! May not suit all breeds/coats; but it works very well removing the undercoat on my Schnauzer.


----------



## Peaches

I have a Furminator and for the most part it works really well at getting the undercoat out, though there are a few breeds where I might as well be trying to brush them with my fingers for how good it does. And for dogs like husky's, collies, and those sorts I like using an undercoat rake better. Unfortunately I don't have any experience with the other two brands.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

I bought the Shed Ender for Mort...his hair is too long for it to work. The Furminator works great...he has soooo much hair. Don't know about Furbuster.


----------



## CinnamintStick

I thought the price for Furminator on E-bay is pretty good.


----------



## Keechak

I'm a groomer and it seems to me that these tools don't work on any dog that has a coat any longer than a shorthaird GSD but they work great on the labs and terriers they seems to be a little harsh though on super short haired breeds like Vizslas Dobermans and pit bulls


----------



## CinnamintStick

Have you seen U tubes ShedEnder vs. FURminator? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BqPCXBTMNk


----------



## carolee brancefield

i bought my furminater just this year and wasnt that impressed unyil i tried it with the furminater solution. that works really great for me on dogs and cats


----------



## Groomergirl55555

I use a furminator at work for short hair dogs like labs and dalmations but longer hair dogs use a coat king or oster rake to get shed out. And dont forget to brush. Short hair dogs use a Zoom Groom.


----------



## amynrichie

AmyLouise said:


> I plan to use it on my collie. We are going to get him 8-10-08...
> 
> Will let you know how it works on his coat.



Did you get the collie?


----------



## AmyLouise

YES! We were so surprised, though -- the dog I had my heart (kind of) set on turned out to be too timid; the dog my husband thought he wanted was way too aggressive.

We ended up choosing a female instead. Her name is Bethany, and she is gorgeous, wonderful, warm, loving, playful and smart! She is the perfect fit for our family.

She is (now) 8 months old, so she is still a pup, and learning. She chews a lot, and has that puppy exuberance. 

Oh, yes, the Furminator works on her flanks very well. It doesn't "pull" which she likes. I still have to use a pin brush and a slicker brush, but the Furminator (which is the cat's) has its use.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

I have a double coat shiba and I find that the furminator works well but only if I comb my dog before. Anyways I'm always scared of hurting his skin with it so I only go over once and I finsih with a brush to get all the loose hairs. Also I font that the furminator leaves groves in the fur


----------

